
iPhone support for YubiKey OTP via NFC - tosh
https://www.yubico.com/2017/10/iphone-support-yubikey-otp-via-nfc/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Good update!

tl;dr: With iOS 11+ and on iPhone 7+, one-way NFC is allowed: apps can get
OTPs from an NFC-enabled Yubikey, but FIDO (which needs two-way NFC) isn't
going to work right now.

